
Show HN: Likes|Digest – Weekly email digest+searchable list of tweets you liked - alc90
https://www.likesdigest.com
======
mtmail
As a random user that sees the website for the first time promoting the "12
Startups in 6 Months" is actually off-putting. It's clear the service costs
money but unclear if you maintain it long-term or have jumped to the next
project within a month. Nothing against your challenge, it's great, HN folks
will admire that, just end-users can see that negative.

Link to your twitter account is broken.

The reason I haven't clicked 'sign up' is I'd like to see a preview, any
preview, before giving access to my account. Can the website ask for my
twitter handle and crawl my recent likes as a start? Or a screenshot of
somebody else's weekly email?

Ok, now I signed up. It presents me with an internal server error.

~~~
alc90
Hey - thanks for your feedback - I'll take a look and fix the problems. About
the preview - that could be a good idea - I think I'll add an email example so
the users can make an idea of what they'll get.

------
alc90
Hey there - my name is Alin and today I wanted to share with you Likes|Digest
- a weekly email digest & a searchable list of your Twitter likes - the second
project for my personal challenge - "12 Startups in 6 Months".

I wanted to build Likes|Digest because I often times I like different tweets
as a way of bookmarking - but never get back to them.

So I thought that a weekly email reminder with all of these likes could at
lest help me take another look over it. And since Twitter doesn't provide a
search feature for all this likes I've also added a search feature (which is
still a work in progress).

Would love to get your opinnion on it.

